# Justice for Joseph



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Please consider signing and sharing this petition for stronger animal cruelty laws in OH. The hope is for change not only in OH but all states. Your signature matters no matter where you live. What happened to Joseph is down right disgusting. For those of you who don't know, Joseph is a severely abused, neglected GSD. Thankfully a rescue group was able to get him and he is recovering.

https://www.change.org/petitions/th...nk&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

For those of you on Facebook you can look up the "Justice for Joseph" page.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

As of now there are only 57 signatures needed to reach the goal of 30,000!


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Joseph


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Even in Ohio, you are not allowed to leave a dog without food, water, or shelter tied to a tree. This guy broke the law and finally someone called and turned him in. 

I am not sure why we need to pass more laws, when what needs to happen is enforcement of the laws that are already on the books. The neighbors will have to answer to their higher power to watch the dog continue to suffer as well without doing something before the dog was in the state it was in.

ETA: for those who think I am always on the side of abusers, I suggested to our state's senator at a meeting of our dog club that we make animal cruelty a felony, and he said the answer is not to just make everything a felony. Well, I don't know if we will get any decent response from our legislature, if that is their attitude. Time to hand out the pitch forks and whips and get to gether a mob.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

The whole idea of changes is to make the laws tougher and make this a felony. I was born and raised in Tiffin, OH and I never in my life saw an animal being treated like this. But suddenly we are seeing all these animal abuse cases in OH in the news. I don't think it is a new thing I think Joseph just helped get some news coverage and now the media is all over it and now OH is getting picked on. I don't know how anyone could just sit by and watch this happen. No, this isn't just a problem in OH. I'm now in AL and I've actually seen animals in rescue who went through this same type of ordeal. It is a problem everywhere and people need to be held accountable. We need to be the voice for those who have none. This needs to be a felony in every state.


----------



## Amet (Nov 14, 2013)

selzer said:


> Even in Ohio, you are not allowed to leave a dog without food, water, or shelter tied to a tree. This guy broke the law and finally someone called and turned him in.
> 
> I am not sure why we need to pass more laws, when what needs to happen is enforcement of the laws that are already on the books. The neighbors will have to answer to their higher power to watch the dog continue to suffer as well without doing something before the dog was in the state it was in.
> 
> ETA: for those who think I am always on the side of abusers, I suggested to our state's senator at a meeting of our dog club that we make animal cruelty a felony, and he said the answer is not to just make everything a felony. Well, I don't know if we will get any decent response from our legislature, if that is their attitude. Time to hand out the pitch forks and whips and get to gether a mob.


With this site I can never read anything but the last page. It never allows it. Because of that the full story can't be followed, however I agree. Follow the **** laws that you created you elite assholes.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Signed....no animal should be treated this way. Any updates on how Joseph is doing?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Signed. Now lets all go get this guy and tie him to a tree without shelter, food and water and let him suffer. He deserves it. That poor dog doesn't and never did.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

The last I heard Joseph is still being treated for heartworm but is doing really well. He was moved to a foster home. He looks wonderful compared to the first picture of him. Thanks for signing!



katdog5911 said:


> Signed....no animal should be treated this way. Any updates on how Joseph is doing?


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Signed, I'd like 10 minutes with that dude... Some people don't even deserve a trial frankly


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

JoeyG said:


> Signed, I'd like 10 minutes with that dude... Some people don't even deserve a trial frankly


Agree.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been following Joseph's story on fb and it sounds as if he is doing very well. 

Hpe this guy is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------

